# When MHF Annoys You



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

When you get annoyed by MHF click here.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

.. one never went off J & C, have you a bomb disposal page?
Malc :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I use the dog poo option rather than nukes


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> When you get annoyed by MHF click here.


He He ... very good John

and Frank I hope you picked up afterwards


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

spykal said:


> johnandcharlie said:
> 
> 
> > When you get annoyed by MHF click here.
> ...


No Shan't


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

John, How did you do that? Joy


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

runoutofnames said:


> John, How did you do that? Joy


Who? Me? I didn't do anything :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi John,

Good fun :lol: :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Great stress relief - I used the cow dung!!


----------

